# Exterminator Dust?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You need to find out what the powder is from the exterminator. Not every exterminator follows safety rules.
Are you familiar with Safety Data Sheets? They are used by companies, including hospitals, as a quick read in case of a contamination, etc. Also called SDS' They used to be called MSDS.

I read both the label of the chemical and the SDS before I mess with insecticides. They give you information about children and pets as well as what PPE to wear, if needed. Personal Protective Equipment.

Personally, if I had a one year old child and a dog, I wouldn't use dishwasher tablets at all. Too much risk without the possible insecticide. You never know what a toddler will do next until they do it, and they look like food.

Once you identify the insecticide, members here can tell you if they are familiar with it. SDS are a good bet. You can look it up or I can help you.


----------



## tomipinkston (Nov 29, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> You need to find out what the powder is from the exterminator. Not every exterminator follows safety rules.
> Are you familiar with Safety Data Sheets? They are used by companies, including hospitals, as a quick read in case of a contamination, etc. Also called SDS' They used to be called MSDS.
> 
> I read both the label of the chemical and the SDS before I mess with insecticides. They give you information about children and pets as well as what PPE to wear, if needed. Personal Protective Equipment.
> ...


I am not real familiar with SDS but the exterminating company has told me the chemical used was called Advert dust. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't find anything with that exact title. Could you ask for the exact name?
Could it be Advion?

The pesticide company should be able to send you an SDS.


----------



## tomipinkston (Nov 29, 2021)

Actually it’s spelled Avert DF


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

tomipinkston said:


> Actually it’s spelled Avert DF





http://www.cdms.net/ldat/mpARR012.pdf


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Safety Data Sheet - DoMyOwn*
https://www.domyown.com › msds › Avert_Dry_Fl...

PDF


_Safety Data Sheet_. _Avert DF_ Dry Flow Cockroach Bait. Revision date : 2019/04/30. Page: 1/11. Version: 12.0. (30628420/SDS_CPA_US/EN). 1. Identification.
11 pages


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Keep out of reach of children and pets?

Do you have those cupboard locks? He must have noticed you have a child and a dog & are at risk for reproductive harm. It is possibly a newer chemical since they don't have much research done.

You could ask him to come clean it up but he may be careless.

You could wear googles & a dust mask & use a HEPA vacuum.

Walmart and hardware stores have inexpensive paper suits you can put on.


----------



## tomipinkston (Nov 29, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> *Safety Data Sheet - DoMyOwn*
> https://www.domyown.com › msds › Avert_Dry_Fl...
> 
> PDF
> ...


Well according to this it doesn’t seem as dangerous as I had originally thought. I spoke with the exterminator and he said that it was only intended to reach the corners of the cabinet, buy sometimes whenever it settles after dusting that it can be found on the actual cabinet itself. I just wonder how I am supposed to safely clean it before putting my pots and pans back in.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

tomipinkston said:


> Well according to this it doesn’t seem as dangerous as I had originally thought. I spoke with the exterminator and he said that it was only intended to reach the corners of the cabinet, buy sometimes whenever it settles after dusting that it can be found on the actual cabinet itself. I just wonder how I am supposed to safely clean it before putting my pots and pans back in.


I added some info above.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Personally, I never could understand why pest control people need to put their chemicals in cabinets with pots pans etc. Bugs don't care about these things and crawl all over the place, as this is a bait, putting it behind the cabinet or other inaccessible locations would be where it belongs. They will find it, eat it and die.


----------



## tomipinkston (Nov 29, 2021)

Steve2444 said:


> Personally, I never could understand why pest control people need to put their chemicals in cabinets with pots pans etc. Bugs don't care about these things and crawl all over the place, as this is a bait, putting it behind the cabinet or other inaccessible locations would be where it belongs. They will find it, eat it and die.


Me neither! That‘s why I was concerned! I spoke with another exterminating company that told me the gel and the powder they placed would both be ineffective for the type of bugs we have been seeing anyways, so that’s extremely frustrating. After speaking with them, and poison control (I was nervous after coming in contact with it, and using utensils from these cabinets) they both assured me that legally pest control companies are unable to use anything strong enough to harm humans, and although this man was probably not supposed to place it this close to things that we use in our kitchen, that wiping it up out of the cabinets and putting our pots and utensils back would be perfectly safe. Thank you all for your help!


----------

